# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  100 bin peşmerge ABD

## iputisamo

100 bin peşmerge ABD tarafından silah altına alındı 

Kuzey Irak'ta peşmerge ordusu kurulurken, Ankara, Türkiye'ye kin kusan Barzani'yi kabule hazırlanıyor

ABD'nin desteğindeki Kuzey Irak'taki Kürt gruplara bağlı yaklaşık 100 bin silahlı gücü bulunan peşmerge 'düzenli Kürt ordusu'haline getirildi. Bağdat'ta bulunan bir Kürt birliği birçok bakanlığı korurken, Kuzey Irak'ın güvenliği de tamamen peşmergelere teslim edildi Türkiye'ye açılan İbrahim Halil Gümrük Kapısı'nı da bu güçler korurken, Erbil'de de 1 taburluk 'Zavite üzel Gücü'bulunuyor.

PEşMERGE gücünün önemli bölümü Barzani'ye bağlı. Sınırımızda bu gelişmeler yaşanırken MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner'in Barzani ile yaptığı görüşmenin ardından başlayan ikili temaslar IKDP heyetinin Ankara ziyaretiyle sürüyor. Barzani'nin de önümüzdeki günlerde Türkiye'ye gelmesi bekleniyor. IKDP heyetine, Barzani'nin Ankara temsilcisi ve dış ilişkiler sorumlusu Sefin Dizayi başkanlık ediyor. 

Peşmerge, 'düzenli Kürt ordusu' oldu 

100 bin peşmerge kürt ordusu haline getirildi. Aktif görev yapan üniformalı 'Kürt ordusu'nun bir bölümü Irak'taki asayişin ve güvenliğin sağlanması, sınırların korunmasi ve güvenliği ilgilendiren diğer tüm alanlarda rol oynarken, Kuzey Irak'ta bunların dışında Irak'a bağlı resmi silahlı güç bulunmadığı belirtildi.

Sınırımızın yahnıbaşında tehlikeli gelişmeler devam ederken AKP hükümeti bunları görmezden gelmeye devam ediyorb Kuzey Irak'taki Kürt gruplara bağlı yaklaşık 100 bin silahlı gücü bulunan peşmerge 'düzenli Kürt ordusu'haline gelirken, Kürt televizyonlarında da son dönemde bu 'ordu'nun görüntüleri giderek ön plana çıkıyor.

Subay eğitimi

Irak Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi (IKDP) lideri ve yerel Kürt yönetimi başkanı Mesut Barzani'ye bağlı Dohuk'a 12 kilometre uzaklıktaki Zavite kasabasında 20 Ekim 1997 tarihinde kurulan 'Zavite üzel Güçleri'adı verilen askeri eğitim merkezinde geçen 8 yılı aşkın süre içerisinde binlerce peşmerge, subay gibi eğitim gördü.

K.Irak onlara teslim

ABD öncülüğündeki müttefik güçlerle birlikte hareket ederek Saddam Hüseyin yönetiminin devrilmesinde aktif görev yapan üniformalı 'Kürt ordusu'nun bir bölümü Irak'taki asayişin ve güvenliğin sağlanması, sınırların korunmasi ve güvenliği ilgilendiren diğer tüm alanlarda rol oynarken, Kuzey Irak'ta bunların dışında Irak'a bağlı resmi silahlı güç bulunmadığı belirtildi.

Silah bırakmıyorlar

Bağdat'ta bulunan bir Kürt birliği birçok bakanlığı korurken, Musul yakınlarındaki Mahmur ve Guera'da bölgenin güvenliği için görev yapan 101'inci Amerikan Tümeni'ne bağlı 1'inci Alay'la birlikte çalışan bir birim de bulunuyor. Türkiye'ye açılan İbrahim Halil Gümrük Kapısı'nı da bu güçler korurken, Erbil'de de 1 taburluk 'Zavite üzel Gücü'bulunuyor. Irak'taki diğer grupların tepkilerine rağmen silahlarını bırakmayan ve Kürt liderlerin 'olmazsa olmaz'koşullarindan biri olarak gösterdigi peşmerge gücünün önemli bölümü Barzani'ye bağlı bulunuyor. 

TV'deki görüntüler

Yeni Irak hükümetinde peşmergenin konumunun yeniden tartışma konusu olacağı, ancak Kürt liderlerin bunun tasfiyesine kesinlikle yanaşmayacağı belirtildi. IKDP lideri Barzani de yaptığı açıklamalarda sürekli bunu vurguluyor. Kürt televizyonlarında da son dönemde 'Kürt ordusu' görüntülerinin giderek ön plana çıkması dikkat çekiyor.

----------

